# Powtarzające sie tematy.

## btower

Obserwowałem i uczestniczyłem na forum gentoo.pl przez długi okres. 

Duzo tematów pojawiających się było związanami z problemami około-linuksowym ale to nie problem, najgorsze było to że się co jakis czas powtarzały.

Moim zdaniem powiniśmy stworzyć na tym forum wątek w którym na samej górze był by spis najczęściej zadawanych pytań i pod spodem odpowiedzi.

Coś na kształt:

http://mozillapl.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=FAQ&file=index&myfaq=yes&id_cat=1&categories=Instalacja&parent_id=0

Oczywiście wątek był by przyklejony czyli cały czas na samej górze forum. Nie było by możliwości odpowiedzi w tym wątku, jedynie dopisywanie nowych rozwiązań problemów przez moderatora, który oczywiście opiekował by się tym FAQ-em. Propozycje dopisywania nowych problemów wysyłali po prostu forumowicze na PM czy maila.

Brak możliwości odpowiedzi ma na celu uniknięcie odpowiedzi typu: 

"Zrobiłem wszystko jak napisane i dalej niedziała POMOCY!!!!" .

Można by stworzyć od razu ze trzy faq-i, tematyczne np:

FAQ na temat portage i kompilacji

FAQ na temat środowiska graficznego

FAQ ogólno-tematyczny czyli cała reszta.

Unikneło by się w przyszłości takich nowych wątków jak:

"Ile trwa instalacja gentoo? Mam procesor xxx i ..."

lub pytań o brak modułu rtc i typowych spraw związanych bezpośrednio jak i tych ogólno-linuksowych.

Powinny też się tam znaleść linki do odpowidnich tłumaczeń z gentoo.pl gdyż to na początek duża skarbnica wiedzy.

Na pierwszy ogień można dać problemy z rtc czy polski lokalami jak też i właściwym wyświetlaniem polskich fontów.

Co myślicie?

----------

## Yarecki

Pomysl jest dobry, ale nie ludz sie, ze to zmniejszy liczbe powtarzajacych sie tematow.

----------

## C1REX

A ja się łudzę, że to pomoże i zmniejszy ilość zdublowanych tematów.... ale nie zlikwiduje problemu.

Pozdrawiam i popieram.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Duzo tematów pojawiających się było związanami z problemami około-linuksowym ale to nie problem, najgorsze było to że się co jakis czas powtarzały.

 

Na forum linuxweb.cyb3r.org jest dzial faq i kompletnie nic on nie dal, a zalozenia byly takie same. Glownym przykladem byla instalacja sterownikow nvidii na jadrze 2.6.x zanim jeszcze nvidia oficjalnie ten kernel zaczela supportowac. Mimo, ze odpowiedz od dawna lezala w faq, to pytania i tak sie pojawialy, bo ludziom po prosty *nie chce sie* przegladac i szukac.

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiście wątek był by przyklejony czyli cały czas na samej górze forum. Nie było by możliwości odpowiedzi w tym wątku, jedynie dopisywanie nowych rozwiązań problemów przez moderatora, który oczywiście opiekował by się tym FAQ-em. Propozycje dopisywania nowych problemów wysyłali po prostu forumowicze na PM czy maila.

 

Jezeli bardzo chcecie... ale moim zdaniem to strata czasu, z doswiadczenia (patrz wyzej) wiem, ze to nic nie da.

 *Quote:*   

> Unikneło by się w przyszłości takich nowych wątków jak: 
> 
> "Ile trwa instalacja gentoo? Mam procesor xxx i ..."

 

Nie unikneloby sie, patrz wyzej.

 *Quote:*   

> Powinny też się tam znaleść linki do odpowidnich tłumaczeń z gentoo.pl gdyż to na początek duża skarbnica wiedzy.

 

W opisie polskiego forum jest link. Przeciez nie bedziemy podawac dokladnych linkow do artow z gentoo.pl, bez przesady, nie robmy kalek z uzytkownikow, pozniej sie bedziemy dziwic, ze coraz czesciej trzeba pisac STFW, bo komus nie chcialo sie przegladnac gentoo.pl, bo liczy na gotowy link.

 *Quote:*   

> Na pierwszy ogień można dać problemy z rtc czy polski lokalami jak też i właściwym wyświetlaniem polskich fontów.

 

Narazie nikt tu o to nie pytal. Byc moze ludzie po prostu intelifentnie szukaja na gentoo.pl albo google? :]

 *Quote:*   

> Co myślicie?

 

IMO nie ma takiej potrzeby, ale wypowiadajcie sie.

----------

## C1REX

A może nazwać ten FAQ "Przeczytaj zanim zapytasz"

.....albo "Tu jest odpowiedź"......

.............. or something?

 To, że na linuxwerb.cyb3r.org nie zniknął problem, nie oznacza, że nie został on zmniejszony. Tego nie da się jednoznacznie stwierdzić. Nawet jak przeczytają to dwie osoby, to już ma jakiś sens, bo napisało się odpowiedź, zanim padło jeszcze pytanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

Ja tradycyjnie odsyłam na http://muchar.one.pl/linux/pomoc.php

 :Cool: 

----------

## no4b

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  To, że na linuxwerb.cyb3r.org nie zniknął problem, nie oznacza, że nie został on zmniejszony. Tego nie da się jednoznacznie stwierdzić. Nawet jak przeczytają to dwie osoby, to już ma jakiś sens, bo napisało się odpowiedź, zanim padło jeszcze pytanie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Uwiez mi, ze nie zostal zmniejszony, uczestnicze od dawna na tamtym forum, czytam wszystkie posty i wiem co i jak...

----------

